# So I am moving.....is it worth moving my .....



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

I have a question for you fellow fish owners. I am moving from NY to KY which is about 12-14 hrs away. Is it worth trying to transport my tetra's and glofish or better to find them a home? I know they sell battery operated aerators to keep oxygen in the water but is this a smart idea or better to sell/give them away?

I really don't want to lose all the money I put into my tank but I don't want my fish dying either. All suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## jaela (Feb 22, 2012)

It's really up to you whether you think you are able to transport them safely, and whether you're willing to go to the trouble for it. One idea might be to look up how these fish are shipped when ordered and sent through the post, pack them up that way, and transport them separately from your tank.

Another option might be to put up an ad or two on here or craigslist or something similar and see if anyone is willing to pick up the fish and put them into a tank of their own -- you could keep your equipment and start again with new fish when you get where you're going, knowing that your former fish are in a loving new home.

Good luck!


----------



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

jaela said:


> It's really up to you whether you think you are able to transport them safely, and whether you're willing to go to the trouble for it. One idea might be to look up how these fish are shipped when ordered and sent through the post, pack them up that way, and transport them separately from your tank.
> 
> Another option might be to put up an ad or two on here or craigslist or something similar and see if anyone is willing to pick up the fish and put them into a tank of their own -- you could keep your equipment and start again with new fish when you get where you're going, knowing that your former fish are in a loving new home.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the reply back. I do like them a lot so I am sad to see them go if I have to let them go. My original idea was to put them in a 5 gallon paint bucket with water from their tank and as soon as I get to kentucky, set the tank up but a few pet store owners here said most won't make the trip as its a long drive in the summer and even if I have the ac on in the car to keep the car from getting hot, it could make their water too cold and kill them/stress them. I wouldn't mind making some of my money back as the fish I have are kind of expensive. I have mostly glo dannio's and glo tetra's. The tetra's were $9 a piece and the glo danio's were $6 a piece.


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

I don't know what part of Kentucky you are moving to, but I'm in Kentucky and glofish in my area sell from $5 to $6 and I've bought glowlight tetras for around $3 each. Right now at the Petsmart in my town glofish are on sale for $3 and the glowlight tetras are $1. ;-)


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

I would like to suggest something if I may. I would call around to a few more pet stores and ask them how do they go about transporting fish safely state to state. I'm sure they can provide great advice and insight. If you love your fish do some research, ask questions, prep your car and take them with you. If there is a will. There is a way. In your situation it just means your going to have to be creative and think outside the box.


----------



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

Bounce said:


> I don't know what part of Kentucky you are moving to, but I'm in Kentucky and glofish in my area sell from $5 to $6 and I've bought glowlight tetras for around $3 each. Right now at the Petsmart in my town glofish are on sale for $3 and the glowlight tetras are $1. ;-)


There are 2 types of tetra's with similar names. One is a glotetra and one is a glow tetra. The one I have is like the glofish, it has the fluorescent genes so it glows under the black light.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

aww good luck! I hope you can transport them safe or find a good home.

Do you have a betta? I can suggest how to transport betta fish.

I hope you find right help on your fishy...but sometimes i don't trast pet stores. It a lot of breeders on this site may be someone will come along to help you.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I took my bettas from alaska to NY in January. Only 2 made it but that was because of a rather freak accident and had nothing to do with moving them (the backseat window was open, it was -40F outside and my fish were under the window ). Since bettas breathe air, I didn't have to worry about oxygen since they werent in bags.

I would think they would be OK for 14 hours. AB sellers ship fish all over the country and petshops get fish mailed to them. Right? Even if they go express thats still about 24 hours in a bag


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Get a styrofoam shipping box or even a cooler and then you'll keep the temp more consistent for the trip. My Eheim 2215 only uses 9 watts and I can run a small heater _and _the canister using a 75W DC to AC inverter (under $30) in my minivan. 

Personally, I think you'd be fine if you fast the fish for a day or two before the trip (cuts down on waste), box them up in a cooler, use a battery air pump (or use the DC to AC inverter to use a standard air pump!), You should be good to go!


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Another idea - bag the fish in Kordon breather bags, no worry's about gas exchange then, the CO2 off-gasses and the O2 diffuses into the water. Still recommend using a cooler to prevent temp shifts.


----------



## vaw103 (May 21, 2012)

rckstr1253 said:


> Thanks for the reply back. I do like them a lot so I am sad to see them go if I have to let them go. My original idea was to put them in a 5 gallon paint bucket with water from their tank and as soon as I get to kentucky, set the tank up but a few pet store owners here said most won't make the trip as its a long drive in the summer and even if I have the ac on in the car to keep the car from getting hot, it could make their water too cold and kill them/stress them. I wouldn't mind making some of my money back as the fish I have are kind of expensive. I have mostly glo dannio's and glo tetra's. The tetra's were $9 a piece and the glo danio's were $6 a piece.


I move my fish to/from my dorm room throughout the year for breaks and stuff. They're just bettas though and have a 5 gallon and a 3 gallon, so it's not too difficult for me to move the whole setup.

I think that the bucket method could work though..
Walmart sells adapters to plug regular outlets into a car outlet. You could plug a heater in while you have the AC on to keep a stable temperature :-D

Here's a link to show you what I'm talking about:
http://www.walmart.com/browse/auto-...&fromPageCatId=3947&ic=48_0&ref_values=126098


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

don't know if it will help but there is another post about moving fish
www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=105527


----------



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

Yay! Fellow Kentuckians


----------



## SparklE fin (Jun 8, 2012)

You could sedate them, it's cheap from your vet plus you can get good advice on it. It makes the stress so much lesser. Put them in a cooler lined with a trash bag, then put 3-4 fish each in those bags when you get fish from petsmart. Open the bags whenever you can. Also, you should keep your bacteria alive so you fish don't get new tank syndrome. Put your gravel, filter media and your decorations in a 5 gallon sealed bucket with tankwater. And your plants (if any) in a five gallon sealed bucket also. You should drain your tank ALL the way, get all the water you can out. If you don't, there be cracks. Also when your setting up your tank, it's best to give your heater and filter a headstart before adding your fish

This is how my aunt transported her oscars and all over her overly aggressive fish


----------

